# Attempted to overclock my Q6600 by 200MHz



## J-Man (Oct 6, 2007)

I did this in the BIOS. Multiplier was 9 by default then I just put the frequency from 200 to 400 and when I saved and exited, the PC just shut down then started back up for about 2 seconds then it would shut down then start up again then in the end the PC would stay on then I'd look in the properties in My Computer and my PC still says 2.4GHz. Because I have the Antec 900 case, the fans span then stopped then started again etc. This is weird. I was told in the BIOS to set my CPU volts to auto so I did then just upped the frequency by 200MHz and so yeah, this happens.  

I put everything back to it's default setting now. Can't figure out why it wouldn't go up to 2.6GHz haha.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 6, 2007)

probably your memory, slow it down(use a divider) and loosen the timings.

my mem wont even let my cpu go up 100 mhz when its at 4-4-4-12, @ 5-5-5-15 though i can it to go preety high bandwidth wise.


----------



## J-Man (Oct 6, 2007)

MY RAM timings are something like 4-4-4-12 or 4-4-4-15.


----------



## DOM (Oct 6, 2007)

You need to set them your self as you dont know what they are on auto for the NB, SB ,MEM etc.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 6, 2007)

J-Man said:


> MY RAM timings are something like 4-4-4-12 or 4-4-4-15.



make it 5-5-5-15-2t and then you're good to go.


----------



## J-Man (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm useless when it comes to overclocking CPU. I thought you could just up the CPU frequency and do nothing else?


----------



## J-Man (Oct 6, 2007)

It's easy overclocking graphic cards though, that's not a problem cause you do all that with Rivatuner and stuff but the CPU is all in the BIOS and I thought you just increase the frequency haha. Obviously there's a bit more adjusting to do.


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 6, 2007)

Agree with the comments - they are coming from seasoned overclockers.  Try looking at your memory timings with CPUz.  The other thing is that some boards don't like to make a huge single leap in FSB.  You may need to start witht he 8x divider and work your FSB up in MHz increments (like 25 or so).

Also, the CPU might need a voltage bump, I don't know what the stock is for the Q6600 is - perhaps someone could tell you a safe limit.


----------



## J-Man (Oct 6, 2007)

I'll have a look at CPUz.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 6, 2007)

when you oc the cpu, you're saying the fsb or front side bus, which increases the speed of everything else that's linked to it. if your memory is linked to the fsb, it will speed up along with the cpu and if the ram cant keep it, it will cause a system restart, etc. i have the same situation as you, and i just changed the timings to 5-5-5-15 and it worked. you also should just have a quick glance in the bios if you can unlink the memory timings, some boards use auto for linking and then you can set the speed manually and keep it unlinked, thats what mine does. if you cant find a way to unlink the memory, then just make it 5-5-5-15.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 6, 2007)

the q6600 should be able to go 200 mhz without a voltage bump...


----------



## J-Man (Oct 6, 2007)

I'll have a quick glance in the BIOS again. When I highlighted over the CPU frequency where it said 200 it said make sure I set the System volts or something to auto so I did then just upped the CPU frequency to 400 but gimme a minute.

Same, pancho.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 6, 2007)

up the cpu frequency to 400? whoa buddy. thats the fsb of 400 times the multiplier of your cpu, which is probably 9 x, so that means you're trying to run the chip at 3.6g (cpu spped= fsb x multiplier), which will most likely require a voltage increase. try and raise the fsb slowly, like 5 fsb a time. and watch your memory speed too, the memory will probably hold you back. and let us know at which fsb does your system die, and give us the memory speed, etc. on the fsb before it dies.


----------



## DOM (Oct 6, 2007)

Okay the stock should be 266 bus not 200 and 400 lol yeah thats 3.6GHz 

And you MEM shouldnt hold you back cuz there 800Mhz which is 400X2 at 1:1 so its your settings in the bios so dont worry about the MEM TIM as of right now you need to get to know your bios and whats sets what cuz thats why I dont like Gigabyte lol to much stuff to set but set your CPU at 1.4v see what temps your getting since your on stock but the GO's run cooler then the other stepings


----------



## J-Man (Oct 6, 2007)

Where am I looking to watch the memory speed?

What is the multiplier? Will going to 8x multiplier and setting the frequency to 400? What's that lol?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Oct 6, 2007)

dotn make sucha big jump

what is ur memory ratio? 1:1?2:3?


----------



## panchoman (Oct 6, 2007)

keep the multiplier at 9x, use cpuz for the memory timings. how about you do fsb 250 multi 9 and use cpuz (from cpuid.com) and validate it, and then post a link?


----------



## panchoman (Oct 6, 2007)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> dotn make sucha big jump
> 
> what is ur memory ratio? 1:1?2:3?



hes on 1:1, and i doubt his memory is gonna survive at 400 fsb stock everything and at a latency of cas4. hell my memory doesn't even let me oc 100 mhz at cas4.


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 6, 2007)

J-Man said:


> Where am I looking to watch the memory speed?



If you have BIOS set to "by SPD", you won't know unil you are in windows using a tool like CPUz.


----------



## J-Man (Oct 6, 2007)

I'll do that. I already have CPU-Z. I'm trying to post a screenshot of something showing my temperatures and volts off a program but imageshack ain't loading.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Oct 6, 2007)

host on tpu ..


----------



## panchoman (Oct 6, 2007)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> host on tpu ..



ditto


----------



## J-Man (Oct 6, 2007)

The mainboard and processor are obviously wrong. In my BIOS, the CPU reads 29C and system temperature is 26C.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Oct 6, 2007)

use cpu z, core temp ...


----------



## J-Man (Oct 6, 2007)

Uhh. What do you want to see in CPUz?


----------



## J-Man (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Oct 6, 2007)

the cpu, memory, SPD.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Oct 6, 2007)

also it seems as if speedstep is on .. if u are overclocking please turn it of as well as spread spectrum and those things ..


----------



## J-Man (Oct 6, 2007)

I increased the CPU frequency to 250 and the CPU went from 2.4 to 1.8GHz. Weird stuff.


----------



## DOM (Oct 6, 2007)

Also use CPU-Z v1.41 it well show your volts and what is your MEM stock volts ?


----------



## J-Man (Oct 6, 2007)

They're default in the BIOS. Mostly everything is auto or how it already was.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 6, 2007)

J-Man said:


> I increased the CPU frequency to 250 and the CPU went from 2.4 to 1.8GHz. Weird stuff.



you dropped your multiplier, keep it at 9x. and in cpuz it shows your fsb to be 275.. 

also we would like to see the memory section. i'm interested to see what speed your memory is at.


----------



## DOM (Oct 6, 2007)

Stock should be *266*X9 2.4GHz


----------



## panchoman (Oct 6, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> Stock should be *266*X9 2.4GHz



soo lets try fsb of 300 x 9 multi= 2.7 300 mhz oc, and lets see how the memory does.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Oct 6, 2007)

speedstep?


----------



## panchoman (Oct 6, 2007)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> speedstep?



not speedstep, more like c1e or whatever it was called.


----------



## DOM (Oct 6, 2007)

panchoman said:


> soo lets try fsb of 300 x 9 multi= 2.7 300 mhz oc, and lets see how the memory does.


mem should be at 600Mhz at 1:1, 1:1 is the bus speed x's 2 



panchoman said:


> not speedstep, more like c1e or whatever it was called.


Its Both Speedstep and C1 thing


----------



## J-Man (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm trying to not overclock the RAM if possible.

I was reading this: http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=237354


----------



## DOM (Oct 6, 2007)

What kind of OC are you looking at getting 3GHz, 3.2GHz etc.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 6, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> mem should be at 600Mhz at 1:1, 1:1 is the bus speed x's 2
> 
> Its Both Speedstep and C1 thing



i doubt his ram will run at ddr1200 without voltage increases and what not, we'll need to add a divider around 350 fsb maybe?


----------



## panchoman (Oct 6, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> What kind of OC are you looking at getting 3GHz, 3.2GHz etc.



i estimate that he might be able to get 3.0-3.2 on stock cooling.


----------



## DOM (Oct 6, 2007)

panchoman said:


> i doubt his ram will run at ddr1200 without voltage increases and what not, we'll need to add a divider around 350 fsb maybe?


 no if the bus is at 300 its 300*X2* which is 600Mhz  not 600X2


----------



## panchoman (Oct 6, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> no if the bus is at 300 its 300*X2* which is 600Mhz



oh oh, well 600mhz is good, memory shouldn't be holding him back, seems like the cpu vcore, since he was trying to jump from 200 fsb to 400 fsb. lets try 300 fsb with a multi of 9, c1e and what not turned off.... speedstep= laptops only??


----------



## DOM (Oct 6, 2007)

panchoman said:


> oh oh, well 600mhz is good, memory shouldn't be holding him back, seems like the cpu vcore, since he was trying to jump from 200 fsb to 400 fsb. lets try 300 fsb with a multi of 9, c1e and what not turned off.... speedstep= laptops only??


well there is speedstep on desktops but its only works at stock speeds and its C1E support you need to turn off


----------



## J-Man (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm only looking at 3GHz max. This is weird cause when pancho said about the multiplier, I didn't lower it. In the BIOS, the multiplier has always been on 9x ( haven't lowered it). I was just reading through this site: http://www.anandtech.com/cpuchipsets/showdoc.aspx?i=3066&p=5

Either 2.8 or 3GHz would be nice. I wonder what CPU volts I should use. Also the CPU-Z says 6x multiplier but BIOS says 9x. Haha.


----------



## DOM (Oct 6, 2007)

You need to disable C1E support in the bios if you dont its going to show X6 but when you put load on the cpu it well go to X9

To get 3GHz you need to put 333


----------



## J-Man (Oct 6, 2007)

I've never seen C1E in the BIOS.


----------



## DOM (Oct 6, 2007)

its there some where *CPU Enhanced Halt (CE1)*

cuz your mobo has DDR2 and DDR3 right ?


----------



## J-Man (Oct 6, 2007)

I don't see anything relating to CE1 in the manual.


----------



## DOM (Oct 6, 2007)

cuz your mobo has DDR2 and DDR3 right ?

then look at this review is shows the CPU Enhanced Halt (CE1) the 2nd to the bottom pic of the bios


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 6, 2007)

J-Man said:


> I don't see anything relating to CE1 in the manual.



Wow, quite a thread - I think it's also called EIST?  It drops your multi when you are not loading the CPU (to save energy).  It can mess things up when you're trying to OC.  It's a shame to have to give up energy idle savings to get a faster speed.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 6, 2007)

c1e, eist, speedstep,tm 1/2 theres like 2 more too. usually its c1e and eist that you gotta watch out for.


----------



## J-Man (Oct 6, 2007)

Sorry. I had dinner. I will go for a shower then I'll try and find it.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 6, 2007)

okay


----------



## J-Man (Oct 6, 2007)

Right, I see C1E in the Advanced Features in the manual. Do I disable that then try putting the CPU frequency to 333 or 266?


----------



## panchoman (Oct 6, 2007)

disable that, and then put the frequency @ 300, and then post a cpuz validation link pl0x


----------



## J-Man (Oct 6, 2007)

What GHz would it turn out if I set it at 300?


----------



## panchoman (Oct 6, 2007)

300 fsb times a multiplier of 9 would give you 2.7g

we need to go move up slowly, cant just jump right to the top


----------



## J-Man (Oct 6, 2007)

I disabled the C1E then I increased the frequency to 300 then I saved and exit then PC shutdown then started back up it self then I got onto Windows then it still says 2.4GHz on each core. I went back into the BIOS then looked into the Health Status then where it said DDR Voltage, it said FAIL. Evertything else said OK.


----------



## J-Man (Oct 6, 2007)

Isn't there any programs that can overclock CPUs? It's much easier. I mean like Rivatuner can overclock GPU's cause I overclocked mine a bit.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 6, 2007)

lets do the following:

up the cpu voltage by .1

put in a memory divider

loosen memory timings to 5-5-15-2t


----------



## J-Man (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm sorry but I have no idea how to loosen memory timings. Does that make RAM slower? And what memory divider do you recommend? I'm a little n00bie when it comes to overclocking in the BIOS.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 6, 2007)

J-Man said:


> I'm sorry but I have no idea how to loosen memory timings. Does that make RAM slower? And what memory divider do you recommend?



hmmm, not very good with dividers lol, maybe 2:3. 

you have to mess around in the bios and find it. in my bios i think its like this: 

overclock navigator engine-> dram configuration -> memory timings


----------



## J-Man (Oct 6, 2007)

I see Memory Multiplier in BIOS. Is that basically the divider? It has 1.00, 2.00 and 2.50 and so on.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 6, 2007)

oh god, memory multiplier is basically memory dividers, just more complicated lol. lets try 2.00


----------



## twicksisted (Oct 6, 2007)

hey dude... you have a Q6600... is it the energy efficient 95Watt G0 version.
I have that on a retail cooler and it runs 45c on the retail cooler with AS5...

by default it will be running @ 2.4ghz on a multiplier of 9X ...FSB-266mhz

I recently built a computer with the same board u using (the DDR2 & 3 model)... but diddnt actually play around with the bios & clocking it etc... as it was for a friend who diddnt want it clocked.

Thats a good board.. (though dosent have 8-phase power for quads though which means that it will be a bit tricky to get a stable quad clock going).
your memory im guessing is the same as mine... its the platinum rev 2 XTC ram from OCZ.. has silver heatsinks on it.

400mhz FSB is crazy!!! especially as youve never overclocked before... you need a serious cooler.. and you need to do a bit of reading up on forums about setting your ram timings etc and keeping everything cool.

I have successfully and stably just clocked mine to 3ghz... with no issues, just by making the fsb 333mhz.. leaving the ram timings and everytrhing standard... try that, check your temps and try a few stress tests.

youve already got a good machine, dont go and break it with impatience!


----------



## J-Man (Oct 7, 2007)

I have the original Q6600, not G0 stepping 

I will have a look in the BIOS and see if I can loosen the RAM timings a bit. If I loosen the timings, will the RAM volts be ok as they are?


----------



## panchoman (Oct 7, 2007)

yes, the ram volts are needed for increasing bandwidth and tighten timings, not loosening em. we can tighten the timings after we get a good oc. its too bad that you dont have the g0, you're probably better off with 3.0 on stock, the be cant go as far as the g0.


----------



## J-Man (Oct 7, 2007)

I only wanted to get 3GHz max anyway.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 7, 2007)

J-Man said:


> I only wanted to get 3GHz max anyway.



on stock cooling you probably wont be able to go much farther on a b3 lol.


----------



## J-Man (Oct 7, 2007)

Either 2.8 or 3GHz will be enough.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 7, 2007)

J-Man said:


> Either 2.8 or 3GHz will be enough.



lets aim for an even 3.0


----------



## J-Man (Oct 7, 2007)

I'll try buddy .

What if I loosen the timings and put my CPU frequency as 333 for an example and my PC still reads 2.4GHz? I'm ****ed haha.


----------



## DOM (Oct 7, 2007)

You dont have to loosen the tim your just going to be running the mem at 666Mhz lol

and when you put 333 make sure you save and exit


----------



## panchoman (Oct 7, 2007)

J-Man said:


> I'll try buddy .
> 
> What if I loosen the timings and put my CPU frequency as 333 for an example and my PC still reads 2.4GHz? I'm ****ed haha.



disable eist c1e, speedstep, power saving options etc. 

basically what happens is that when your cpu is idling, the things will kick in and drop your multiplier so that you save power etc. just load your cpu and it'll go back to full speed. but you're better off just disabling. 333 fsb is the aim. but we want to move slowly. move slowly and tell me whats the highest fsb you can get with the system before it restarts, etc. move in increments of ~5 starting with 260. and make sure that each time you go into windows and make sure everything's smooth and check the memory speed (should be something like 300 mhz, etc. ) and tell us the max stable fsb and the memory mhz.


----------



## J-Man (Oct 7, 2007)

I don't get why RAM is involved when it comes to overclocking the CPU a bit.


----------



## DOM (Oct 7, 2007)

J-Man said:


> I don't get why RAM is involved when it comes to overclocking the CPU a bit.



well right now your underclocking it, so dont worry about it lol

Just set the stock volts for your mem


----------



## J-Man (Oct 7, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> well right now your underclocking it, so dont worry about it lol
> 
> Just set the stock volts for your mem


 When you overclocked your CPU, did you have to go through all this process of doing the timings and stuff on your RAM?


----------



## panchoman (Oct 7, 2007)

J-Man said:


> When you overclocked your CPU, did you have to go through all this process of doing the timings and stuff on your RAM?



i did. when you raise the cpu frequency as it says in your mobo. you're really raising the speed of the front side bus, which means that you're raising the speed of preety much everything in your system. so you need to slow down the memory cause it cant keep up with the increasing fsb. just one thing: your pci frequency is locked at 33 and your pci e frequency is locked at 100 correct?


----------



## J-Man (Oct 7, 2007)

They are both auto in the BIOS.


----------



## DOM (Oct 7, 2007)

J-Man said:


> When you overclocked your CPU, did you have to go through all this process of doing the timings and stuff on your RAM?


No cuz my mem can do 1000Mhz at Cas 4  but for you I woulnt worry cuz its going to be at 666Mhz Cas 4, stock on yours is 800Mhz  

Just set the volts for the mem and you should be fine as your underclocking them


----------



## ex_reven (Oct 7, 2007)

J-Man said:


> I'm useless when it comes to overclocking CPU. I thought you could just up the CPU frequency and do nothing else?



You can just up the frequency, but only so far before it runs into stability issues.

Think of it like a car.
CPU is your motor, the voltage is the quality of your tyres. 
You can run your motor flat out, but without good tyres you lose stability, thus you must get better tyres (more voltage) to improve stability.

The car will run fine on the shitty tyres, but it will get better performance with good tyres.


----------



## J-Man (Oct 7, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> No cuz my mem can do 1000Mhz at Cas 4  but for you I woulnt worry cuz its going to be at 666Mhz Cas 4, stock on yours is 800Mhz
> 
> Just set the volts for the mem and you should be fine as your underclocking them


 The RAM volts are set to auto as well. Most settings are set to auto like the PCI-E frequency.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 7, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> You can just up the frequency, but only so far before it runs into stability issues.
> 
> Think of it like a car.
> CPU is your motor, the voltage is the quality of your tyres.
> ...



good comparision.. one question though. do all aussies say tyres? here in america were say tires lol.


----------



## DOM (Oct 7, 2007)

J-Man said:


> THe RAM volts are set to auto as well. Most settings are set to auto like the PCI-E frequency.


well do you have a link to your ram ?

and set it to 33.3Mhz and 100Mhz

cuz auto just for a lil OC sete the volts to more then you would need


----------



## panchoman (Oct 7, 2007)

J-Man said:


> The RAM volts are set to auto as well. Most settings are set to auto like the PCI-E frequency.



make the pci 33

pci e 100

ram volts leave on auto.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 7, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> No cuz my mem can do 1000Mhz at Cas 4  but for you I woulnt worry cuz its going to be at 666Mhz Cas 4, stock on yours is 800Mhz
> 
> Just set the volts for the mem and you should be fine as your underclocking them



if his rams fine, then lets up the vcore and get 3.0 already lol. any one know the approx voltage for 3.0?


----------



## ex_reven (Oct 7, 2007)

panchoman said:


> good comparision.. one question though. do all aussies say tyres? here in america were say tires lol.



Because we were a British colony.
You guys bastardised the queens english   (Or so my Irish ancient history teacher tells me lol)


----------



## panchoman (Oct 7, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> Because we were a British colony.
> You guys bastardised the queens english



america ftw


----------



## J-Man (Oct 7, 2007)

panchoman said:


> make the pci 33
> 
> pci e 100
> 
> ram volts leave on auto.


 These settings should all be in the Tweaking bit in the BIOS?


----------



## panchoman (Oct 7, 2007)

J-Man said:


> These settings should all be in the Tweaking bit in the BIOS?



idk, just look around in the bios, and you'll probably stumble upon other stuff that you were looking for before lol


----------



## J-Man (Oct 8, 2007)

Ok. I've just put the PCI-E frequency as 100. I put the RAM multiplier as 2:00. It said 800 and then 620 or something below it. I upped the DDR2/DDR3 voltage by .01+. In the Health Status in the BIOS, it doesn't say FAIL, it says OK. And the PC didn't shutdown then reboot itself back up (I was amazed). I put the CPU frequency to 312 (2.8GHz seems fine cause I got BSoD on 3GHz). I think I need a little CPU voltage to get 3GHz but 2.8 is ok for now. I think that's everything I've done in the BIOS. PCI-E frequency (100MHz), memory multiplier (2:00), CPU frequency (312MHz x9 = 2.8GHz, Increased the DDR2/DDR3 Voltage control (.01V+) or something like that (Just one notch). I'll do a screenshot of CPU-Z.


----------



## J-Man (Oct 8, 2007)

The multiplier still says x6. Do I need to increase the CPU voltage?


----------



## J-Man (Oct 8, 2007)

In CPU-Z, the multiplier goes from 6x to 9x all the time, it keeps switching. Anyway to keep this on x9 multiplier?


----------



## J-Man (Oct 8, 2007)

and


----------



## J-Man (Oct 8, 2007)

Ok, I went in the BIOS to disable EIST and my PC now reads 2.8GHz. If you wanna look at the CPU-Z and see if it looks ok.


----------



## Richieb0y (Oct 8, 2007)

dint read the whole thread but to put mem 1.1 in bios go in menu SPD and put it on 2.00 
then ur mem runs at 533 me thinks and then tune the FSB till u reach 800mhz on the mem again

thats how my last systeem runed a e6420+p965 DS3 DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E 
he help me whit the OC but mabye p35+Q6600 oc diffrent hope it helps


----------



## panchoman (Oct 8, 2007)

for memory set it to 800. then you never have to worry about your memory. and then we just up the vcore of the cpu and keep pushing it


----------



## J-Man (Oct 8, 2007)

I can just increase the FSB if I wanted to get the memory back to 800MHz?


----------



## panchoman (Oct 8, 2007)

J-Man said:


> I can just increase the FSB if I wanted to get the memory back to 800MHz?



when you tell the bios that the memory is to stay at 800mhz. then the memory becomes unlinked from the fsb, meaning that raising the frequency will not affect your memory, since you memory is unlinked and set to run at 800


----------



## J-Man (Oct 8, 2007)

The SPD is 2.00 and it says 800 then 624 under it. Everytime I increase the CPU frequency the 624 increases too. It like follows it.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 8, 2007)

J-Man said:


> The SPD is 2.00 and it says 800 then 624 under it. Everytime I increase the CPU frequency the 624 increases too. It like follows it.



the 624 increasing means that it is linked to fsb, and it rises with the fsb. 

i cant really understand your bios well lol, want to tell me all the options and stuff avaliable for the memory, etc. or just take pics


----------



## J-Man (Oct 8, 2007)

If I put the SPD to 2:50, it then says 800 then 780?


----------



## panchoman (Oct 8, 2007)

J-Man said:


> If I put the SPD to 2:50, it then says 800 then 780?



keep it at 2.00, that makes your memory run at 624 mhz i guess, and your memory is designed to run at 800, so when you oc the fsb, the memory will catch up and urn at stock speeds when your cpu is oced.


----------

